# Filter for 20L



## dean (14 May 2013)

What's your recommendations for a filter for 20L


----------



## biffster (14 May 2013)

i have used these before cracking little 
filter 
BOYU tank fish  Aquarium External Canister Filter 150L/H EF05 5.5W tank fish  on eBay!


----------



## ale36 (14 May 2013)

i bought an EHEIM LiBERTY 75 for my 13L but I have not yet set it up so can't comment how good its but being EHEIM i'll assume its pretty good.
I've seen a few post where people are using the Boyu EF-05 from All Pond Solutions but again i haven't used one so not sure on their performance and it does not look too Aesthetically pleasant to the eye but if it's going to be hidden away somewhere I guess that doesn't matter


----------



## DrHaZ (14 May 2013)

I've got Tetratec ex400 for my 20 l shrimp aquarium and I am quite satisfied with it. I've searched for a long time for the best one. I wanted an external one, and tetratec i think was the best option. I haven't tried The boyu filter but It looked for me not so reliable. The other advantage of the Tetratec is that You can place it under the aquarium and the flow is strong enough. Also you can regulate it. And it is cheaper with media thane Eheim classic (in Lithuania). Furthermore it is quiet enough to stay in my bedroom


----------



## Eboeagles (14 May 2013)

if internal:
Dennerle Eckfilter

Dennerle 7004058 Nano Clean Eckfilter: Amazon.de: Haustier

small and perfectly formed.


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 May 2013)

Eboeagles said:


> if internal:
> Dennerle Eckfilter
> 
> Dennerle 7004058 Nano Clean Eckfilter: Amazon.de: Haustier
> ...


I am using this on my 20lt and the flow is substantial and it is really easy to hide


----------



## BigTom (14 May 2013)

Yeah I've got three of the little Dennerle corner filters, they're good units and not too obtrusive.


----------



## dean (14 May 2013)

Size and noise counts as its a small tank on shelf next to my pillow, so when I'm not well I can watch it


----------

